

Fixed Soccer Matches Cast Shadow Over World Cup - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/01/sports/soccer/fixed-matches-cast-shadow-over-world-cup.html?hp&_r=0

======
tomblomfield
It's worth noting that all the matches that were alleged to have been fixed
were "friendly" pre-tournament matches. Bookmakers will still lay odds on
these games, but they have no bearing on the World Cup tournament itself.

~~~
k-mcgrady
True but it says in the article no one has been officially accused of wrong
doing. So the people involved in fixing these games could also be involved in
World Cup games and unless FIFA does something we won't know.

------
gejjaxxita
This article is really clutching at straws, the only semi-tangible example of
match fixing given is a supremely unimportant friendly between Guatemala and
South Africa.

It also hints at "targeting" of a match between the footballing minions of the
USA and Australia, without actually suggesting that the targeting was
successful.

It's far from ideal to have footballers or referees from these countries
engaging in match fixing, but these are very minor nations in the football
world and it would have no affect on the important results of the World Cup
whatsoever.

